# Milwaukee ECX bits



## gold

I just saw these the other day at Lowes and i wasn't that impressed they seemed about equal to a husky screwdriver. Didn't warrant the 40 bucks IMO


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

cavecom said:


> Milwuakee is making a new bit called an ECX. I got one of their multi-screwdrivers that has two different size ECX bits along with 2 phillips and two straight blades. The ECX is for those muliti-screws that can use either a flat blade or a square head. First time I pulled it out, I used it on a panel that had been opened before and the head was slightly boogered. It didn't grab, wound up flipping over to a straight blade to back the screw out. Probably works fine on virgin screws, but not on anything that someone tried to open with a phillips. They are available as a multi-screwdriver, as apart of a screwdriver set, and as a pack(5 or 6) of hex drive bits. I'm glad I went with a multi-driver, at least if it fails to work as intended I'll get some use out of it.


 

They're useless because not all squares are parallel to the slot. Some are 45 degrees off axis. Look closely


----------



## randas

I like them for putting on devices. If you use a #6 they strip too easy and a flat is just clumsy. The exc is a good compromise.


----------



## TOOL_5150

They work great on square D panel covers, other than that - I just like to stick with #2 square.


----------



## Electrical Student

I think they are also designed to fit the Phillip/flat heads on devices. But they don't always fit them either. I also tried to strip 14awg ounce to no avail with the Milwaukee multi. The wire Bender works but that's nothing new. Its also to big for my pouch. It might find a knew home in my kids box. Realistate in my pouch is at a premium.


----------



## HARRY304E

Electrical Student said:


> I think they are also designed to fit the Phillip/flat heads on devices. But they don't always fit them either. I also tried to strip 14awg ounce to no avail with the Milwaukee multi. The wire Bender works but that's nothing new. Its also to big for my pouch. It might find a knew home in my kids box. Realistate in my pouch is at a premium.


That slot on the side is a knife sharpener.not great but it does work..


----------



## MDShunk

I'm probably still gonna buy one. I buy all the new gadgets to see if they suck or not.


----------



## chewy

I bought one as an impulse buy for my old man to put in his carpentry belt and after handling it I dont think I'd ever be a big fan, its too short, too fat in the shank because of the nut driver feature and I cannot get the bits off the shelf at any hardware store or out of my driver bit set. 

Despite my love for Mllwaukee I think I will stick with my Bahco ratcheting screwdriver or any other 1/4 inch driver bit holding screwdriver because I can interchange the bits with bits I actually use like #2 square drive and T30 Torx.

I'm pretty sure that actually is a wire stripper too Harry, there aint no way I'm sticking a knife in there :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

MDShunk said:


> I'm probably still gonna buy one. I buy all the new gadgets to see if they suck or not.


what would you prefer for drop ceiling cable installs: The extender type pole, fish sticks, or the string gun?


----------



## The Motts

MDShunk said:


> I'm probably still gonna buy one. I buy all the new gadgets to see if they suck or not.


I do that, too. Most of the time they suck, but I still haven't learned.


----------



## electricalwiz

TOOL_5150 said:


> what would you prefer for drop ceiling cable installs: The extender type pole, fish sticks, or the string gun?


 
fish sticks all the way


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> I bought one as an impulse buy for my old man to put in his carpentry belt and after handling it I dont think I'd ever be a big fan, its too short, too fat in the shank because of the nut driver feature and I cannot get the bits off the shelf at any hardware store or out of my driver bit set.
> 
> Despite my love for Mllwaukee I think I will stick with my Bahco ratcheting screwdriver or any other 1/4 inch driver bit holding screwdriver because I can interchange the bits with bits I actually use like #2 square drive and T30 Torx.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that actually is a wire stripper too Harry, there aint no way I'm sticking a knife in there :laughing:


You are right just read the spec's again but it does ok sharpening your knife.....:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## Electrical Student

HARRY304E said:


> That slot on the side is a knife sharpener.not great but it does work..


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Dave L

I looked at the ECX bit but it wasnt what I needed. The driver seemed okay, nothing too special though. 

I ended up buying a Wiha Zeno terminal block screwdriver that works really well, tons of torque no stripped screws. Wired 250 Estop switches - fun stuff!










I also ordered a Wiha Pozi driver yesterday as I seem to run into a lot of those


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

HARRY304E said:


> That slot on the side is a knife sharpener.not great but it does work..


Ha its ok Harry it does kind of look like a knife sharpener but yes it is actually a wire stripper


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

cavecom said:


> Milwuakee is making a new bit called an ECX. I got one of their multi-screwdrivers that has two different size ECX bits along with 2 phillips and two straight blades. The ECX is for those muliti-screws that can use either a flat blade or a square head. First time I pulled it out, I used it on a panel that had been opened before and the head was slightly boogered. It didn't grab, wound up flipping over to a straight blade to back the screw out. Probably works fine on virgin screws, but not on anything that someone tried to open with a phillips. They are available as a multi-screwdriver, as apart of a screwdriver set, and as a pack(5 or 6) of hex drive bits. I'm glad I went with a multi-driver, at least if it fails to work as intended I'll get some use out of it.


Also they are made for all new devices not for panels or breakers or anything else. They are nice for devices because you can actually install a device with just that one tool. Strip, bend, screw... wow, that sounds kinda perverted now that I think about it. Also, they are made for EMT connectors and couplings and for most 1/4 20's. Actually a pretty good tool if your doing a lot of devices, which happens a lot for me, or doing long runs of conduit, which happens a lot for me... so it's really just about what kind of work you do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MDShunk said:


> I'm probably still gonna buy one. I buy all the new gadgets to see if they suck or not.


 
Same here I picked one up when I saw them in a rep manned display at home depot. I have been using it around the house and it works fine on devices which is what the rep said they were for, not for A-B (combo screws or din style terminals). The stripper in the handle is a real joke. I have found the ecx bit is much better suited swapped over to the Klein 10 in 1 that I usually carry.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

MechanicalDVR said:


> Same here I picked one up when I saw them in a rep manned display at home depot. I have been using it around the house and it works fine on devices which is what the rep said they were for, not for A-B (combo screws or din style terminals). The stripper in the handle is a real joke. I have found the ecx bit is much better suited swapped over to the Klein 10 in 1 that I usually carry.


No it actually works well, you just have to spin it around the wire once and then pull and you have a stripped wire


----------



## MechanicalDVR

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> No it actually works well, you just have to spin it around the wire once and then pull and you have a stripped wire


 
Maybe on romex but I tried it on THHN/THWN with real poor results.


----------



## Dead Roman

I bought the milwaukee 10-1 that had the ecx bits on it. Too much switching bits for different sizes. Its a good idea but it is poorly executed. I prefer a big flat head.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe on romex but I tried it on THHN/THWN with real poor results.


yeah thhn probably not all that great. I work mainly with mc and solid wire though so it's ideal for me.


----------



## crash_777

I have been using the multidriver for a few months and overall I like it more than the klein. The wire stripper is more or less useless though. I managed to snap the tip of the smaller ecx bit the other day though. Overall the ecx bit is not for everyone, though I find it handy for square d panels and breakers as well as devices. I can't imagine I would ever carry the regular ecx driver though.


----------



## JPspark

Whoa, old thread. Earlier in the year I found the 5-count packs of Milwaukee ECX bits on clearance at HD, so I bought both #1 & #2 sizes. I didn't know they'd been around for a couple years now but I've had good luck with them aside from mistaking a #1 for #2 and using it to tighten steel conduit fittings in a cordless impact driver (broke one of the flat ears off). The #1's work great for breakers (Square D last used on) and devices (as intended) and the #2's for steel conduit fittings. Also great for panel cover/deadfront screws (Square D last used on). I was disappointed when I couldn't use them on ground/neutral bars and had to opt for a SQ#2. 

Using a square brought up a thought. Do the Klein 11-in-1 square drives seem just a little too small, i.e. not actually #1 and #2 to anyone else? I try to avoid using it where possible.

~JP


----------



## gotshokd666

JPspark said:


> Using a square brought up a thought. Do the Klein 11-in-1 square drives seem just a little too small, i.e. not actually #1 and #2 to anyone else? I try to avoid using it where possible.
> 
> ~JP


Yup. I have the same issue with my Klein 11 in 1...


----------



## FastFokker

I have a doubled ended red/green (#2/#1) Robertson that I always keep in my drill. I don't like carrying around too many bits.


----------



## DMILL

I snapped the flat part on the ECX bits on the first day... Not impressed


----------



## bubb_tubbs

randas said:


> I like them for putting on devices. If you use a #6 they strip too easy and a flat is just clumsy. The exc is a good compromise.


Wait, what?

I put devices on with an impact driver and #1 square bit and can count on one hand the number of times I've stripped a screw.


----------



## Briancraig81

I dug a 10 in-one out of the trash a few months ago. The shaft was stuck inside so I sawzall'd through it to see if anything was on the end of it. It was and an ECX bit. I thought "Oh, cool, been wanting to try these". Broke the thing two days later tightening a set screw coupling. Would have been mad if I paid for it.


----------



## gotshokd666

Briancraig81 said:


> I dug a 10 in-one out of the trash a few months ago. The shaft was stuck inside so I sawzall'd through it to see if anything was on the end of it. It was and an ECX bit. I thought "Oh, cool, been wanting to try these". Broke the thing two days later tightening a set screw coupling. Would have been mad if I paid for it.


I broke the ecx bit once, next time I met the Milwaukee rep at the sh he replaced it for me. Haven't had a prob since then, and it's been quite awhile. Overall I've been very impressed with their customer service.


----------



## drspec

I've broken 2 of them. Neither of which were more than a month old and saw very little use. I gave up on them being of any quality.


----------



## JPspark

Not having broken another, it seemed to me that if you use the #1 when you need a #2 it breaks, otherwise they were fine. However, they were clearanced out which I'm sure was because of sales/rotating inventory but breakage could've had something to do with it.


----------

